# Looking to buy a telehandler



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are looking to buy a telehandler and a bale grabber to load and unload small bales. Barn height is 21'. Would also like to use for feeding cows if your skid loader would have problems. Any thoughts or ideas. I would like to keep the price down under $20,000.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a jcb 520-50, love it......4x4x4


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

We run a manitou 634. Love it for small bales loading vans. Ivdont know if there is a better machine for that job. Much quicker than loaded tractor. I believe ours reaches 23' I've stacked as high as 13 high pretty easily.it has taken place of the skid steer sometimes as well. We bought it specifically for loading small squares but have found so many more uses like handling bulk seed, stacking rounds high, high work. Only problem is you might have a hard time finding one under 20,000.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I have a jcb 520-50, love it......4x4x4


I thought you had a green one?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I thought you had a green one?


They sell green in buckets every day!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I thought you had a green one?


It was this color green from the factory


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now it's this color green ....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Now it's this color green ....


I we had that much poured concrete around here folks would accuse us of being "uppity".


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Dawg, you had me worried there for a minute! Thought you parked it in a bad neighborhood and somebody stole your rims!

Of course, they would've had to be spinners. And they would've left cinder blocks, not jackstands


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have a jcb 526S. Have a kuhns grabber on it. Works really well. Also stack rounds and big squares, load manure, handle pallets, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

PackMan2170 said:


> Dawg, you had me worried there for a minute! Thought you parked it in a bad neighborhood and somebody stole your rims!
> 
> Of course, they would've had to be spinners. And they would've left cinder blocks, not jackstands


True story...

Years ago, there was a huge dodge dealership south of Houston that some criminals hit... the stole the rims off about a HUNDRED vehicles overnight... the next morning, the shocked staff was amazed to find the vehicles, for the most part, PERFECTLY BALANCED on a SINGLE concrete block or pair of blocks, with the rims stolen and gone. The police investigated, but were baffled...

I don't think they ever caught those guys...

Later! OL JR


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There are several of these little JCB units on IronPlanet right now. Not many with forward cabs though.

http://www.ironplanet.com/for-sale/Telehandlers-2006-JCB-506C-Telehandler-Virginia/572957?h=5000%2Cct%7C2%2Cc%7C1864&rr=0.33333&hitprm=c%3D1864,ct%3D2&pnLink=yes


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> There are several of these little JCB units on IronPlanet right now. Not many with forward cabs though. http://www.ironplanet.com/for-sale/Telehandlers-2006-JCB-506C-Telehandler-Virginia/572957?h=5000%2Cct|2%2Cc|1864&rr=0.33333&hitprm=c%3D1864,ct%3D2&pnLink=yes


Looks like a nice Tele. Only thing I'd say about that particular one is it looks like a construction model. They would be less agile and would be less capable of replacing a skid steer. They're not built for bucket work. But if bought right it might make a nice machine


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought this grabber today for our JD 4450 with JD 265 loader


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like "the bale hand" (lewco) same as what we run. I like their low profile design.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We looked at a terex 5519 I think that was the model. It has a 19 foot lift and 5000 lb. max lift. Looked like a nice machine 3400hrs no leaks, oil looked good. Seemed to run smooth no blow by. A local construction dealer/farmer has it for sale and has a good reputation. $22,000. I'm thinking if we buy we can take to an amish shop and have it modified to skidloader hook up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What about the manitou?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Manitou, didn't have front aux hydraulics. Engine had a little blow by, but mostly worried about how costly adding aux hydraulics would be.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone know of a good inexpensive way to convert the terex telehandler to a skidloader mounting system. I think an adaptor plate from dealer is close to $2000. Was thinking of taking to Amish weld shop and change over to only skidloader attach.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob M said:


> Anyone know of a good inexpensive way to convert the terex telehandler to a skidloader mounting system. I think an adaptor plate from dealer is close to $2000. Was thinking of taking to Amish weld shop and change over to only skidloader attach.


I think that would be your best best, Amish or not......


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We had local welding shop make a conversion from our JCB to skid loader attach.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Bob M said:


> Anyone know of a good inexpensive way to convert the terex telehandler to a skidloader mounting system. I think an adaptor plate from dealer is close to $2000. Was thinking of taking to Amish weld shop and change over to only skidloader attach.


http://www.hayspear.com/product/QA_TEREX71-45_SS/Terex-71-45-To-Skidsteer.html

Better than $2000. Still seems kinda high, but I have some stuff from here that seems good quality.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My Gehl came with the adapter on it and I was happy about that. Then when I used it I found the tele euro type much easier to connect than the skid adapter. My point is if you only want to use a few attachments, say forks and bucket, perhaps it would be as cost effective to switch them to tele. Mine adapter is built by Major and retails over 2k but it doesn't seem to fit anything real well. It is also very heavy eating into lift capacity. Just a thought.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I stuck with the tool carrier mounting system by JCB for those very reasons...


----------

